
Uber accounts for less than 0.1% of economy’s total work hours and compensation - thisisit
https://www.epi.org/press/uber-drivers-earn-the-equivalent-of-9-21-in-hourly-wages-uber-and-other-gig-platforms-account-for-far-less-of-the-economy-than-many-estimates-suggest/
======
paulpauper
mr money mustache calculated it at only $6/hour

